# General > Upcoming Events >  Practical 22LR Rifle Match - January 2023

## Gillie

S.P.A.R.C. 22LR Series Finale Match
Saturday the 21st of January 2023

This match is the finale of the 2022 S.P.A.R.C. series but is still open to those people who haven't shot the previous "qualifying" matches. Obviously if you haven't shot the qualifying matches your season score won't be in contention for the series win is all.

This event has two classes of entry - hunter class for more basic 22LR rifle setups and with targets out to ~100m, and Rifleman class for any 22LR rifle with targets out to ~200m. 
More information on the classes and series scoring can be found at the following link: https://boltactionmedianzco.com/22lrseries

Entries into this match should be made by either contacting the GPRE facebook page or direct messaging me here on the forum. 
Your registration will be confirmed once you pay the entry fee. The entry fee for this match is $80 per competitor (half price for juniors) and includes the after-match BBQ. Entry fees should be paid by the 1st of January and will become non-refundable after the 6th of January.  

I'll put up a couple of photos from the last match a bit later.

----------


## Gillie



----------


## The bomb

Would open sights be ok ?

----------


## Gillie

> Would open sights be ok ?


In almost all cases - no. 
It isn't against the rules, and I wouldn't stop a competitor wanting to use iron sights but they would be at a pretty serious disadvantage. Practically as the targets are relatively small and as they get hit through the day and the paint comes off they turn grey and can be tricky to see if also placed in shadow without magnified optics.

----------


## Gillie

This match is now next weekend! We have a fewe spots left over if anyone else wants to join (even if you didn't compete the previous matches). 

I even have a rifle here that is available to borrow on the day - all set up for hunter class (with ammo). Just get in touch.

----------

